# Hartcraft xchange



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT for a innovative broadhead.


----------



## cameramann0077 (Jan 11, 2010)

hey guys this broadhead is awsome. im real good freinds with the inventer of this awsome idea.we filmed and peformed a shot comparison on 7 diif leading broadheads , well the XCHANGE penatrated the best on a fixed blade thru 3/4 plywood. but who wants to eat plywood . iv been fortunate to shoot as well hunt with the XCHANGE THROPHY2 .I shot and filmed a 200lb russian hog ,the shot wasnt great but the peformance of the broadhead was great,went trhu left ham broke pelvic and leg bone,and lodged in the right shoulder. 90yards max. this broadhead will in my opinon change the industry of broadheads. LOOK FOR YOURSELF. hartcraftxchange.com


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

the idea looks good. would like to talk to the hog maniac himself about some questions I have!


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

cameramann0077 said:


> hey guys this broadhead is awsome. im real good freinds with the inventer of this awsome idea.we filmed and peformed a shot comparison on 7 diif leading broadheads , well the XCHANGE penatrated the best on a fixed blade thru 3/4 plywood. but who wants to eat plywood . iv been fortunate to shoot as well hunt with the XCHANGE THROPHY2 .I shot and filmed a 200lb russian hog ,the shot wasnt great but the peformance of the broadhead was great,went trhu left ham broke pelvic and leg bone,and lodged in the right shoulder. 90yards max. this broadhead will in my opinon change the industry of broadheads. LOOK FOR YOURSELF. hartcraftxchange.com


Wow, did Terry get any footage of that hunt?


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

I like the fact that SOME of the blades are sharp on both sides. Does the inner side dull when shot?

I know a tuned bow is important and without that you can't guarantee how they will fly, but in testing, how did the large game broadheads group compared to shots using field tips? compared to the leading broadheads you tested against?

roughly, what are the costs associated with the ferrule and individual blades?

What is the blade thickness?

I apologize if I'm getting ahead of you, I'm just really interested in finding out more about these.

:thumbs_up for a great idea.


----------



## cameramann0077 (Jan 11, 2010)

as far as the footage is i yes i filmed it. the specks of the head i dont have yet. but they do group well .we shot the thumper,lopper and trophy2 and had 1 1/2" of group. and that bow was not tuned at all .also blades do not dull . youll have to see it but theres a trick to that .


----------



## Xchanger (Jan 11, 2010)

the blade thickness is .031


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Please keep me posted.


----------



## big T 71 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Xchange*

Hey the Xchange is the real deal I was able to get some really good footage of 4 goats being harvested and one of them I was the shooter. I had a complete pass thru out of a 70lb bow but that same night a lady with a 50lb bow who had never had a pass thru got her first pass thru on a goat with the broadhead. I have seen a turkeys head cut off with the lopper and it was unbeleavable how fast it happened and clean of a cut . I will be using these in my archery tool box tell I'm able to find something that gets close. I've tried all the others and have not had the same success. Big T


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

this is an interesting product for sure, but very little info on the website. I would like to know more!


----------



## Xchanger (Jan 11, 2010)

*Xchange*

There is now a video on youtube demonstrating the Xchange broadhead shooting through ground-blind mesh using the Lopper and Thumper blades. Both sets of blades produced super-clean cuts in the mesh, so arrow flight was not affected the slightest bit. Just type in Hartcraft Xchange on youtube and it should come up.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*wow*

I just watched the video on youtube, and I am in total amazement. Just a couple questions though? How far was that target from the blind? Do i need the xtender if cut my arrows long enough? What poundage is your bow? and what is the grain weight of the broadheads you were testing? Thanks and I sent you an email as per our conversation. Thanks


----------



## Xchanger (Jan 11, 2010)

*Xchange Broadhead*

The target was 15 yards from the blind. You don't have to use the Xtension if you cut your arrows long enough, but a lot of hunters, including me, don't normally shoot arrows long enough for the Lopper to clear the riser. The Xtension is 2" long, so you will have to cut your arrows that much longer than you could get away with using regular broadheads.With the Xtension, you can just screw it into your regular length hunting arrows and expect near perfect arrow flight. The bow was set at 70 lbs. The Lopper blades weigh in at 125 grains and the Thumper blades total 100 grains.


----------



## Xchanger (Jan 11, 2010)

*Hartcraft Xchange*

New Hartcraft Xchange videos on Youtube ! Check out how the Xchange passes through animals with ease. More videos coming constantly, so keep checking!


----------

